# polymer clay / sculpey



## rabitha (Sep 10, 2013)

where can i find polymer clay or sculpey in dubai?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Creative minds! Um Seqeim R lad, on the right heading away from SZR!


----------



## rabitha (Sep 10, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> Creative minds! Um Seqeim R lad, on the right heading away from SZR!


thank you so much for he info.


----------



## loybuckz (Sep 9, 2009)

*iloveclayed*

You can check out iloveclayed.com they are mainly selling Fimo polymer clays.


----------

